# G4003G leaky apron



## jmarkwolf (Dec 5, 2020)

Can anyone advise of the procedure and likelihood of success to repair.

My G4003G has leaked since new.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 5, 2020)

There is a 12-part episode where Keith Fenner rebuilds the whole lath which is about the size of your G4003G
Starting with:: 




Procedure::
a) diasseble carriage from ways and leadscrews.
b) ope up the carriage assembly,
c) find the leaks
d) install new seals
e) reassemble carriage
f) reassemble carriage to lathe and leadscrews.

Probability of success 85%+


----------



## wbecker319 (May 16, 2022)

jmarkwolf said:


> Can anyone advise of the procedure and likelihood of success to repair.
> 
> My G4003G has leaked since new.


I had the same problem. I took the left side cover off, there is an area there under the gearbox. It has Lots of oil in there.
I was afraid the gearbox might have a casting flaw causing a leak, I cleaned it with Brake clean and rags, till it was dry.
After a couple weeks I had no more oil leaking to the pan.


----------

